

StopWatching.Us: Join Mozilla, EFF and more to end privacy violations - sinak
https://www.stopwatching.us

======
tokenadult
There is an impressive line-up of organizations that have already signed as
organizations. This looks like a broad coalition.

[AFTER EDIT: As OP says below, the title was edited for clarity.]

~~~
sinak
Done :).

~~~
joaquinzrr
and, the link to the privacy policy. :)
[https://www.stopwatching.us/www.fightforthefuture.org/privac...](https://www.stopwatching.us/www.fightforthefuture.org/privacy/)

